# Cryptocorynes with silica sand and root tabs- will they grow?



## AquaSox

Hi,

*I'm aware that silica sand is inert, but will crypts grow there if I add root tabs or plant sticks in the vicinity of the plants?* (Assume everything else is fine, but the substrate).

I have some pots with Flourite in the same tank, but I don't want to put pots in that spot as they can't be concealed very well there.


----------



## neven

Yes they will, if there isn't enough root.tabs the crypt will send up roots through the substrate that don't look that great


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I grew Crypts with plain gravel and mulm. Odd dose of KNO3 and fish poop. They'll feed from the water column as well as anything else.


----------



## neven

True, but with fine sands the nutrient exchange between the substrate and water column isn't as good, so having the tabs will make the plant healthier and cleaner looking. I personally hate it when my crypts send roots through the substrate, looks like a weird algae


----------



## 2wheelsx2

neven said:


> True, but with fine sands the nutrient exchange between the substrate and water column isn't as good, so having the tabs will make the plant healthier and cleaner looking. I personally hate it when my crypts send roots through the substrate, looks like a weird algae


The nutrients are not taken in from the roots, but rather the leaves, in column dosing. When using fine sand, the concern would be excessive packing density, causing the roots and the crown to rot due to lack of O2, much more so than any lack of the nutrients to the roots.


----------



## AquaSox

Thanks for the responses. Now I know what to do with my extra crypts.

I have lots of plant sticks so I'll put them in anyways....I see no harm done by that. They are dirt cheap anyways.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

AquaSox said:


> Thanks for the responses. Now I know what to do with my extra crypts.
> 
> I have lots of plant sticks so I'll put them in anyways....I see no harm done by that. They are dirt cheap anyways.


Just make sure they are buried deep and have no chance of releasing the urea based nutrients into the water column, or you'll have an algae outbreak to deal with.


----------



## jakesebastin

very nice information here for the Cryptocorynes with silica sand and root tabs. This is very important a as from the growers point of view. This is an essential first step to the growing.


----------



## TomC

2wheelsx2 said:


> The nutrients are not taken in from the roots, but rather the leaves, in column dosing. When using fine sand, the concern would be excessive packing density, causing the roots and the crown to rot due to lack of O2, much more so than any lack of the nutrients to the roots.


 So does that mean it is pointless to give crypts root tabs?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

TomC said:


> So does that mean it is pointless to give crypts root tabs?


No, it's not pointless. I asked this exact question of Tom Barr when he came to Vancouver, and the response is that it's not necessary, but that it's beneficial. If you add root tabs to rooted plants, and you column dose, the plant will be able to extract nutrients from all sources so you never have to worry about limitations. I saw this in a set up I had with gravel and one with Ecocomplete. I dosed both, but since the Eco-complete had a higher CEC (non-existent in coated gravel), the crypts grew and multiplied much more rapidly with the same column dosing scheme.


----------



## Fish rookie

Can you use regular plant spike for ground plants?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Fish rookie said:


> Can you use regular plant spike for ground plants?


You can, but if the fish stir some the substrate, or you disturb it and the stuff is exposed, the subsequent release of ammonia may cause algae problems. I personally prefer to use stuff used in hydroponics. I just got some Osmocote I'm going to pack into gel caps to try in my discus tank. 5 lb for $20, can't get much cheaper than that.


----------



## Fish rookie

2wheelsx2 said:


> You can, but if the fish stir some the substrate, or you disturb it and the stuff is exposed, the subsequent release of ammonia may cause algae problems. I personally prefer to use stuff used in hydroponics. I just got some Osmocote I'm going to pack into gel caps to try in my discus tank. 5 lb for $20, can't get much cheaper than that.


Sounds cool. Thank you. Can I insert just Jobe plant spike and make sure it is very deep into the substrate. If the substrate is disturbed, will any toxic substancce come out to hurt/kill the fish other than ammonia?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

If you insert the sticks and it comes out, it won't kill your fish. Just do a big water change. It's more an algae bloom you're worried about.


----------



## Nicole

Yes ime, I have swords in pfs.


----------



## neven

I've used jobs spikes and slow release miracle grow. I have no idea were to buy osmocote

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Osmocote | Jons Plant Factory

Just got some there today.


----------

